
Dropbox disabling the ability to render html from public files - eigenvalue
Just received an email from Dropbox saying they are disabling this feature on 9&#x2F;1&#x2F;2017. This allowed you to use Dropbox as a low-cost, high performance web host for static html content, which has been very useful to me in the past. Seems like a big loss in functionality for no good reason.
======
bananaoomarang
I'm not sure Dropbox really knows what to market themselves/what their usecase
is at this point. I guess they don't want to risk being seen as a service for
free static web hosting.

I think you can still use Google Drive for this, it's just a bit of a pain/the
Drive UI is bad.

~~~
eigenvalue
I agree. Removing functionality that users rely on is not helping them make
their case. They should at the very least grandfather in existing pages and
just not allow new ones to be made.

